# Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft



## Egon (30. Sep. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns ein Haus gekauft und zufällig ist bereits ein Teich dabei.

Obwohl ich nie das Bedürfnis nach einem Teich oder auch nur ansatzweise nach einem Aquarium hatte, habe ich den Teich zur "Chefsache" gemacht. 

1. Der Teich bleibt.
2. Der Teich bleibt erst recht.
3. Die Fische überleben.
4. Optisch muss mehr gehen.

Dabei gibt es allerdings eine Menge Problem, z.B. das Hauptproblem, dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Teichen habe, noch was ich da eigentlich habe.
Der Vorbesitzer weiß das auch nicht so recht, da das Haus seinem Vater gehörte und deren Verhältnis in den Jahren recht angespannt war.
Außerdem habe ich kein einziges Blatt Papier zum Thema Teich, keine Anleitung eines Gerätes, nicht.
Daher muss ich nun mit "Reverse Engineering" an die Sache ran.

Das Haus stand ein halbes Jahr leer, aber es werden eher mehr Fische statt weniger.
Daher denke ich, dass das Ökosystem im Teich funktioniert, auch wenn es ein paar dieser schleimigen grünen Algen gibt.
Am Anfang waren es 2 oder 3 Goldfische, jetzt sind es ca. 30, darunter auch schwarze und goldene mit schwarzen Flecken.
Die Fische ernähren sich von dem, was sie finden. Vermutlich Wasserflöhe, Käferlarven und was es sonst noch gibt.
Im Moment sind glaube ich __ Libellen mit der Eiablage beschäftigt.

Im Wohnzimmer ist ein Schalter, der die Umwälzung aktiviert.
Dann sprudelt am Ende des Nebenarms Wasser raus und der grüne Kasten im Hintergrund füllt sich. Wenn der voll ist, kommt aus dem Schlauch am anderen Ende des Teichs Wasser raus. Außerdem ist ein Rohr perforiert und blubbert und ein drittes Rohr erzeugt eine Strömung, in der die Fische gerne "stehen".
In dem grünen Kasten sind komisch Plastikteile und große Bürsten drin.

Der Teich ist ein Folienteich, auf der Folie liegt wohl eine Art "Nährboden".
Ab und zu fische ich den grünen Schleim und ein paar Blätter raus.
Im Frühjahr würde ich gerne noch 2-3 Planzen dazu stellen, die eine ist etwas wenig.

Die Fragen sind jetzt allerdings:

- Wie funktioniert die Technik bzw. welchen Zweck habe die Geräte?
- Was muss ich im Herbst machen?
- Wie bringe ich den Teich über den Winter?
- Was darf ich nicht machen?
- Was muss ich machen?
- Ist es sinnvoll einen Spezialisten kommen zu lassen?

Wenn der Teich über ein halbes Jahr alleine "überlebt" hat, scheine ich wohl nicht viel machen zu müssen. 

Viel Text, aber vielen Dank für's Lesen.
Ich hoffe, das mit den Bildern klappt.

Grüße
E.


----------



## Nori (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Egon,
hast dir ja scheinbar ne schöne Bleibe gekauft.
Um dir mit den Fragen nach der Technik weiter helfen zu können, solttest du ein paar Bilder vom Filter etc. einstellen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Egon,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichverückten 

Einen sehr schön angelegten Teich hast du da, der hat sehr viel potential 

Was deine Fragen angeht, lies dir in Ruhe unser Basiswissen durch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=72
Das meiste erklärt sich dann von selbst, dafür kommen dann neue Fragen 

- Wie funktioniert die Technik bzw. welchen Zweck habe die Geräte?
Wenn du einige Bilder von der Technik machst lässt sich das bestimmt beantworten.

- Was muss ich im Herbst machen?
Laubabfischen bzw den Teich mit einem Laubnetz abdecken.
Vorhanden filter entlehren und evtl. einen Eisfreihalter installieren.

- Wie bringe ich den Teich über den Winter?
Abwarten, Tee trinken und Basiswissen studieren, mehr braucht es normaler weise nicht.

- Was darf ich nicht machen?
Den Teich in seiner Winterruh stören, wie Löscher ins Eis hauen.
Füttern solltest du die Fischlis jetzt auch nicht mehr.

- Was muss ich machen?
s.o.

- Ist es sinnvoll einen Spezialisten kommen zu lassen?
Was für ein Spezialisten hast du dir den Vorgestellt?
Die meisten selbst ernannten Spezialisten  sind doch nur Verkäufer, Sie wollen nur dein bestes, dein Geld 

Wenn der Teich über ein halbes Jahr alleine "überlebt" hat, scheine ich wohl nicht viel machen zu müssen. 
Jetzt zumindest nicht mehr, außer du bekommst noch günstig Pflanzen, dann können die ohne Erde ins Wasser.

LG René


----------



## Egon (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Nori,

vielen Dank. 
Auf Foto 5 kann man von oben ganz gut die Schläuche und eine Art "Staubsauger" sehen.
Keine Ahnung wofür das ist.
Wird gemacht, wenn ich wieder hinfahre (wir wohnen erst ab November dort), mache ich Bilder vom Filter.

Gruß
Egon


----------



## Nori (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Egon,
das sollte deine Filterpumpe sein (das Teil an dem der Schlauch dran ist)

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Egon,

 sieht gut aus, und schreit nach Vergrößerung.. So nah am Haus

Hier im Forum kannst du Teichwissenschaften & Beckenbau studieren, viel
Spaß


----------



## simon (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

moin moin egon
du hast glück und bist hier genau richtig,die lösung aller deiner teichprobleme sind in den tiefen des forums enthalten,nur musst du sie nun stück für stück lesen.
viel lesearbeit,zugegeben aber is recht intresant hier.
zum ersten start mal im bekanntenkreis fragen  wer dir evtl.mit rat und tat zur seite stehen kann.
gruss simon


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hey egon,

Erstmal, herzlich willkommen 

Die grundanlage des teiches ist ja wunderschön 
Noch schöne pflanzen rein und das wird ein schmuckstück.

Mir persönlich gefällt die landzunge super gut. Vor meinem geistigen auge sehe ich da nen jap.schlitzahorn stehen 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Egon,

klasse noch ein Franke mehr im HGT 



> der grüne Kasten im Hintergrund


 = Filter, der sollte bei Frost leer sein damit nix auffriert, ansonsten sollte er eigentlich 24/7 durchlaufen

wie ich auf den Bildern sehe hast du keine oder wenige Unterwasserpflanzen - schreib doch mal was in den Flohmarkt ==> Suche, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch was übrig.

René hat ja schon das wichtigste aufgezählt.


----------



## Egon (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

So, da bin ich wieder.
Tagsüber arbeiten, abends renovieren...  

Nun habe ich mal ein paar Bilder der für mich sichtbaren Technik gemacht.

 

Von diesen Kabeln geht eins rechts ab mitten in den Teich hinein.
Das andere geht nach vorne zu dem "Staubsauger".

 

Auf dem Schild auf dem "Staubsauger" steht "Oase ECO".

 

Am Rand liegt auch noch eine dickere Schnur. Ich habe mal sanft daran gezogen, aber die ist fest. Mehr traue ich mich nicht ziehen, nicht dass das der Stöpsel ist. 

     

Der grüne Kasten trägt die Aufschrift "Pro-Filtration", ansonsten habe ich kein Typenschild oder irgendeinen anderen Aufdruck gesehen.

 

Ist das nicht schon ein japanischer Schlitzahorn?


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Ach ne ein C30 "Centervortex" :-D

der Staubsauger ist ne Oase Pumpe


----------



## maarkus (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Was mir auf den ersten Bildern auffällt, ist eine Kette von der Dachrinne in den Teich. Läuft da das Regenwasser vom Dach runter?


----------



## Moonlight (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Jaaa, das ist ein jap.schlitzahorn. . .schön 

Is ja irre, jemand der doch tatsächlich noch nen 'kleeblattfilter' benutzt und scheinbar zufrieden ist.

Allerdings würde ich den umbauen.
In den vortex nen sifi. . .bürsten raus und helix rein . . .

Mandy


----------



## Egon (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Ach ne ein C30 "Centervortex" :-D
> der Staubsauger ist ne Oase Pumpe


Danke, das ist doch schon mal was.
Pumpt die Pumpe ab oder ein? 



maarkus schrieb:


> Was mir auf den ersten Bildern auffällt, ist eine Kette von der Dachrinne in den Teich. Läuft da das Regenwasser vom Dach runter?


Jepp, spritzt allerdings ein bisschen.
 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Is ja irre, jemand der doch tatsächlich noch nen 'kleeblattfilter' benutzt und scheinbar zufrieden ist.
> Allerdings würde ich den umbauen.
> In den vortex nen sifi. . .bürsten raus und helix rein . . .


Kein Ahnung ob ich zufrieden bin oder nicht, ich bin neu.
Umbauen? Warum nicht, wenn's einen Verbesserung bringt.
Allerdings scheint es der Teich auch ein halbes Jahr ohne den Filter geschafft zu haben.


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Hallo Egon,


die Pumpe ist doch im Teich ==> dann drückt sie das Wasser in den Filter, von wo aus es durch die Schwerkraft alleine zurück in den Teich läuft


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Moin Egon,
willkommen im Forum und Glückwunsch zu diesem klasse Teich!
So ließe ich mir das wohl auch gefallen... Haus kaufen und einen solch' schicken Teich
gleich mitgeliefert kriegen. 
Zur Technik hat es hier user, die deutlich mehr Ahnung davon haben als ich,
daher werde ich zu dem Thema nix schreiben.
Ich möchte Dich aber gern dahingehend unterstützen, dass ich Dir ein paar
Denkanstöße gebe....
- was und wieviel Fische hat es in Deinem Teich?
- je nachdem wie die Fischfrage beantwortet wird, Technik "wintergerecht" herrichten
- Laub abkeschern, wenn Du Bäume hast, die selbiges reichlich in den Teich geben
- ansonsten langsam Ruhe einkehren lassen, die Fische werden träger aufgrund der sinkenden Temperaturen und sollten dann auch nicht mehr dauernd beunruhigt werden
- diese Kette, die man auf einem der Bilder sieht.... kommt die von der Dachrinne und leitet Regenwasser in den Teich? Ist auf Dauer nicht optimal... dazu solltest Du Dich über'n Winter schlau lessen... von wegen Wasserhärte und so
- jetzt noch Pflanzen in den Teich einzusetzen wird nicht viel bringen, im nächsten Frühjahr dann aber durchstarten, auch hier gilt... Wassertemperatur beachten, meist ist ab Mai eine gute Zeit Pflanzen einzusetzen... und wenn die user hier ihren "Frühjahrsputz im Teich" machen, fallen jede Menge Pflanzen an so kriegt man kostengünstig Pflanzenmaterial, welches schon aus Teichen kommt und meistens allerbest anwächst
- für's nächste Frühjahr schon mal Gedanken machen, wie ihr die Folie, die auf der einen Seite des Teichs augenscheinlich aus dem Wasser ragt, kaschiert.... zum Schutz von selbiger und auch weil es nicht so prickelnd ausschaut... über'n Winter lesen, lesen, lesen 

Und das Allerwichtigste.... erfreut euch an dem Teich, schaut aus wie ein Rohdiamant


----------



## Egon (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> - was und wieviel Fische hat es in Deinem Teich?


Ich glaube nur Goldfische.
Gezählt mit Schätzbonus für die schwer sichtbaren schwarzen Jungfische, ca. 30.
Die scheinen aber erst in den letzten Monat "dazugekommen" zu sein.
Als ich das Haus das erste Mal besichtigt hatte, waren es nur drei Goldfische. 

Meine Hauptangst ist, dass mir die nassen Freunde über den Winter verhungern.
Viele davon sind ja noch so jung.



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> - Laub abkeschern, wenn Du Bäume hast, die selbiges reichlich in den Teich geben


Das mache ich schon, aber vom Rand bekomme ich das Laub nur schwer weg.
Vielleicht mache ich das einfach mal mit dem Industriesauger oder ich spritze die Blätter mit dem Gartenschlauch in den Teich und fische sie dann wieder raus.
Mein Kescher ist auch nicht optimal für Blätter. Der hat ein weiches Netz, ich glaube mit einem starren Netz ginge das besser.

Wäre denn ein Skimmer eine sinnvolle Anschaffung?
Ich bin immer wieder mal ein, zwei Wochen unterwegs, da kann ich keine Blätter rausfischen.



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> - ansonsten langsam Ruhe einkehren lassen, die Fische werden träger aufgrund der sinkenden Temperaturen und sollten dann auch nicht mehr dauernd beunruhigt werden


Was fällt denn unter "beunruhigen"? 
Laub rausfischen oder den Filter anwerfen?
Ansonsten mache ich ja nichts.



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> - diese Kette, die man auf einem der Bilder sieht.... kommt die von der Dachrinne und leitet Regenwasser in den Teich? Ist auf Dauer nicht optimal... dazu solltest Du Dich über'n Winter schlau lessen... von wegen Wasserhärte und so


Ja, genau.
Aber ich verstehe nicht, warum das ein Problem sein soll.
Vom Himmel fällt ja auch Regenwasser in Teiche, Flüsse, Bäche und Seen.
Und diese Konstruktion existiert seit Anfang an und hat nie ein Problem dargestellt.
Das wäre dem Vorbesitzer schon aufgefallen (der hat jetzt einen Schwimmteich mit Kois und Spiegelkarpfen). 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> - jetzt noch Pflanzen in den Teich einzusetzen wird nicht viel bringen, im nächsten Frühjahr dann aber durchstarten, auch hier gilt... Wassertemperatur beachten, meist ist ab Mai eine gute Zeit Pflanzen einzusetzen... und wenn die user hier ihren "Frühjahrsputz im Teich" machen, fallen jede Menge Pflanzen an so kriegt man kostengünstig Pflanzenmaterial, welches schon aus Teichen kommt und meistens allerbest anwächst


Guter Tipp!
Ich weiß nur noch nicht, welche Pflanzen in Frage kommen.
Da ist bestimmt auch wieder nicht alles gleich gut geeignet. 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> - für's nächste Frühjahr schon mal Gedanken machen, wie ihr die Folie, die auf der einen Seite des Teichs augenscheinlich aus dem Wasser ragt, kaschiert.... zum Schutz von selbiger und auch weil es nicht so prickelnd ausschaut...


Meiner Meinung nach war die Folie mit Steinen abgedeckt, aber die sind wohl im Laufe der Zeit ein wenig in's Wasser abgerutscht.
Die kann ich entweder rausfischen und wieder oben ablegen, oder mir eine Schubkarre mit neuen Steinen rankarren lassen.



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> über'n Winter lesen, lesen, lesen


Schön wär's...
Direkt nach dem Einzug gibt es noch viel zu tun, ich hoffe da bleibt Zeit zu lesen. :beten


----------



## Nori (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Durch die Kette bekommst du halt auch den Dreck vom Dach in den Teich - da solltest du mal über ein verstellbares Fallrohr nachdenken - ich nutze auch das Regenwasser, habe aber die Möglichkeit das Rohr bei einsetzenden Regen erstmal auf Durchfluss zu stellen, damit der erste "Aufguss" in den Kanal gelangt - erst wenn alles saubergespült ist und Bedarf besteht leite ich das Wasser in den Teich.
Zur Aufhärtung des Wassers hab ich dann das ganze Jahr einige Säcke mit Muschelkalk im Filter liegen (dienen auch zum Beschweren der Filtermatten).

Gruß Nori (der 2006 sich auch ein Teichanhängsel gekauft hat)


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Moin Ego,
mit "Ruhe einkehren lassen"... meinte ich primär nicht mehr füttern,
keine großen Arbeiten am Teich mehr vornehmen. Blätter abkeschern
machen wir auch mit einem weichen Netz, nicht starr, geht allerbest.
GöGa hat zur Verlängerung einen 2,0 m langen starken Bambusstecken montiert.
Da wir gut um den ganzen Teich rumgehen können, kommen wir so von überall ran.

Goldfische sind recht robust, bei geschätzten 30 solltest Du nächstes Jahr Obacht geben,
die kleinen Lieben vermehren sich wie die Pest!!
Wir haben 2 __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich... und umgehend kehrte Ruhe ein,
Laich steht auf der Speisekarte ganz oben

Wir haben keinen Skimmer, lese jedoch immer wieder, dass die Anschaffung eines solchen sehr sinnvoll ist, vor allem wenn der Teich größer ist.
Dazu sollen Dir aber andere user, die da besser Bescheid wissen als ich, Tipps geben, bitte.

Regenwasser von Hausdächern hat noch mal einen ganz anderen Verschmutzungsgrad als Regen, der einfach so vom Himmel fällt. Auf Hausdächern lagert sich doch 'ne Menge Schmutz und Staub ab, der dann in den Teich gelangt.... muss dann alles wieder rausgefiltert werden. Besser die Blumen damit begießen.

Zum Thema "Pflanzen im Teich" gibt es wirklich reichlich zu lesen...
die "Forums-Bibliothek" und diverse threads sind da allerbest geeignet.
Hilfreich habe ich empfunden, mir eine schematische Skizze vom Teich mit seinen diversen Tiefen
zu machen... und dann ... nach Lesen der einzelnen Pflanzenbeschreibungen, mir diese an 
die möglichen Stellen einzutragen. Und dann hieß es sammeln oder kaufen und einsetzen,
natürlich in der richtigen Jahreszeit, ab Mitte Mai bis max. Anfang September, je nach Witterung in dem Jahr.

Hinsichtlich der "nackten Folie", vll. mal über einen Streifen Steinfolie, die Du drüberpackst, nachdenken und dann im nächsten Jahr was davorpflanzen. Man kann auch mit "Pflanztaschen" arbeiten. Auch hier gilt lesen, lesen, lesen... die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig.
Von noch mehr Steinen rate ich persönlich ab.

Wir hatten auch reichlich Steine in den Teich gepackt... und nehme sie langsam aber sicher wieder raus, ersetzen sie durch entsprechende Bepflanzung.

Ich wünsche Dir ein schönes WE


----------



## Egon (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Blätter abkeschen ist ganz schön müßig, aber der Schlitzahorn wirft binnen 2 Wochen alles ab, so dass jetzt nicht mehr viel passiert. 
Alle Blätter habe ich aber nicht erwischt, vielleicht sollte ich mir mal einen Nass-Sauger gönnen.

Brauche ich eigentlich einen Eisfreihalter?

Ich kann ja auch immer ein Loch reinschlagen, aber dass passt irgendwie nicht zu der Idee von "Ruhe einkehren lassen".


----------



## Nori (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Reinschlagen darftst du gar nichts - das bekommt den Fischen nicht.
Wenn du eine Öffnung machen willst, dann einen Topf mit kochenden Wasser aufs Eis stellen - das "schneidet" ein Loch ins Eis.
Ansonsten halt einen Eisfreihalter und/oder eine Luftpumpe oder ne kleine Strömungspumpe verwenden - da wurde schon zig-fach drüber geschrieben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Egon (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Okay, dann finde ich bestimmt etwas dazu.

Im Frühjahr muss ich auch die Elektrik neu machen.
Die beiden Erdspießsteckdosen bringen den FI-Schalter in Wallung.

Kann mir jemand einen Shop sagen, wo ich gute Elektroausstattung bekomme?
Ich dachte an sowas wie einen Hausanschlusskasten, nur im Miniaturformat.


----------



## Egon (17. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*



Nori schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Öffnung machen willst, dann einen Topf mit kochenden Wasser aufs Eis stellen - das "schneidet" ein Loch ins Eis.


Das habe ich mal probiert, aber da ist entweder ein Denkfehler oder ein Anwendungsfehler drin. 

Wenn ich den heißen Topf auf das Eis stelle, taut das Eis unter dem Topf auf und es bildet sich Wasser. Dieses Wasser kann nirgends hin abfließen und bildet nun zwischen dem Topf und dem Eis eine Isolationsschicht, so dass ein weiteren Auftauen des Eises nicht möglich ist.


----------



## StefanBO (17. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Das habe ich mal bei einer dicken Eisschicht mit einem Wasserkessel gemacht und das sich sammelnde Tauwasser abgeschöpft. War aber sehr mühsam. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich isolieren und eine kleine Pumpe verwenden.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Also das mit dem Topf auf dem Eis hat bei mir auch nie funktioniert.
Nach 5x aufkochen und 2Std später, war der Topf gerade mal 2cm im Eis versunken 

Ich hab das heiße Wasser in einem langsamen schmalen Strahl aufs Eis gekippt. Immer auf ein und dieselbe Stelle ... ging schneller und besser.

Aber Gott sei Dank ist diese Zeit vorbei ...

Mandy


----------



## Nori (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das selbst noch nicht gemacht hab mit dem Topf - war nie nötig.
Meine Luftpumpe hält trotz Intervallbetrieb normalerweise immer ne Stelle eisfrei - und wenn der Teich mal 2 Wochen ganz zu ist, dann ist das auch kein Beinbruch.
Vielleicht würde auch ein Heißluftfön ne Stelle "fischfreundlich" freibekommen - wichtig ist nur: nichts freiklopfen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Topf auf dem Eis hat bei mir auch nie funktioniert.
> Nach 5x aufkochen und 2Std später, war der Topf gerade mal 2cm im Eis versunken
> 
> Ich hab das heiße Wasser in einem langsamen schmalen Strahl aufs Eis gekippt. Immer auf ein und dieselbe Stelle ... ging schneller und besser.
> ...


Als Aquarianer habe ich immer irgendwo einen durchsichtigen Schlauch rumliegen. Topf hochstellen und mittels Schlauch Wasser ansaugen....Vorsicht Heiß  wenn man nicht sieht wann das Wasser kommt. Mittels dem Schlauch kann man Ratz Fatz ein Loch in das Eis bekommen. Schlauch auf das Eis drücken und das heiße Wasser brennt ein Loch in das Eis. Zumeist kommt dann aber erst mal Teichwasser aus dem Loch gedrückt. Ist ein leichter Überdruck unter dem Eis. Nun hilft dir dieses Löchlein nicht viel. Die Frage ist was du machen möchtest um das Loch frei zu halten. 

Dazu kann man einen Sprudelstein/Luftstein durch das Loch fädeln und mittels Pumpe Luft in den Teich sprudeln lassen. Das wird das Loch frei halten. 

Aber man kann die Geschicht natürlich auch täglich machen. So ein "Storopor" Eisfreihalter kann man drüber Stülpen....aber dran denken dann ab und zu nach schauen ob das Löchlein nicht wieder zugewachsen ist.

Bei einer gewissen Eisdicke kann es Sinn machen etwas Wasser aus dem Teich zu saugen. Eine entsteht eine isolierende Luftschicht unter dem Eis und das Löchlein wächst nicht zu. Ist ja kein Wasser da welches gefrieren kann. Es kann sich dann aber unter der Luftschicht eine neue Eisschicht bilden....welche man nicht immer direkt erkennt.... dann begint das Spiel aufs Neue. Wenn eine menge Schnee auf dem Teich liegt, ist es aber eine gute Lösung, weil dieser zur Isolierung beiträgt. Aufgrund irgendwelcher Verdunstungen bildet sich aber manchmal so ein Eishäutchen im Löchlein, in dem Bereich wo das Wasser kondensiert, dieses ist zumeist simpel aufzudrücken.

Gibt einige möglichkeiten eine Loch im Eis zu behalten, habe auch schon von einem Strohbund gehört, welches jemand in den Teich gesteckt hat....denke aber das es wirklich nicht unbedingt Sinn macht auf der einen Seite alle Blätter aus dem Teich zu fischen und dann einen Strohbund in den Teich zu stecken.

Kabeltrommel ausrollen und Omas Tauchsieder in den Blechtopf mit Wasser stecken. Dann brent sich der Topf schon durch. eBay-Artikelnummer:290649505978 z.Bsp, gut es müssen nicht unbedingt 3000W sein


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe! - Haus mit Teich gekauft*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber Gott sei Dank ist diese Zeit vorbei ...
> 
> Mandy






'Styrodur gedämmt :smoki


----------

